# Pass It On!!! Advice from the veterans to the newbs



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

Since I have been a member for the last few months I have noticed that there are a lot of newbs to smoking stogies including my self. I thought it would be a great idea for the veterans to pass smoking tips onto the newb's. From storing cigars, the cut or punch, to lighting, draw, or books, developing your pallet ect. So you veterans give some of your best advice or your must do's that you would give to any one just starting out. It can be anything that you think will be valuable info. Thanks. I am excited to read what you guys and gals have to say.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

This sounds like a good idea. Being a noob as well, there is so much information. It would be nice to have it boiled down into one informative thread.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Don't rush your smoke! Smoke slow and enjoy your cigars. Take the time to really focus on what your smoking.


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

You know Zach I do find myself not giving much time between draws. So I have been making it a point to slow down and have noticed that I get better flavor when I do.


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

This could end up being a very very long thread. 
I'll go first. In one word.....
Snorking
the act of exhaling smoke through you nose. This one change can easily double your smoking experience for the better.
Not for the faint of heart. Noobs, choose a mild cigar for you first try.
Techinique
Take a deep breath. Get a good mouthful of smoke. Exhale about 80% of it through your mouth. Now, without inhaling any smoke into your lungs, snort the remaining smoke out your nose with added air. 
The nose has many sensitive tasters and smell sensors that many don't use when mouth smoking only.
Opens up a whole new world of cigar experience.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Sample, sample, sample. Try anything and everything. Always start the cigar with an open mind. If you have a cigar and have seen lots of bad reviews on it just keep an open mind while smoking it. One man's trash is another man's treasure. 

I would also suggest that you never judge a cigar based on one example. The cigar may be off, your palate may be off, or any number of things. Always give a cigar a second chance.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Shaz said:


> This could end up being a very very long thread.
> I'll go first. In one word.....
> Snorking
> the act of exhaling smoke through you nose. This one change can easily double your smoking experience for the better.
> ...


I completely disagree! You quadruple the smoking pleasure! Shaz you are right on hre. Excellent advise!


----------



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

Habanolover said:


> Sample, sample, sample. Try anything and everything. Always start the cigar with an open mind. If you have a cigar and have seen lots of bad reviews on it just keep an open mind while smoking it. One man's trash is another man's treasure.
> 
> I would also suggest that you never judge a cigar based on one example. The cigar may be off, your palate may be off, or any number of things. Always give a cigar a second chance.


This is exactly what I've been doing lately! :biggrin1:


----------



## denarok (Aug 10, 2009)

never smoke on an empty stomach, especially medium to full strength 

Always have something, you don't want an overdose of nicotine to ruin your experience of that cigar.

Unless you enjoy that sort of thing =)


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Try different cuts on your cigars, punch, v-cut, clip etc.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

denarok said:


> never smoke on an empty stomach, especially medium to full strength
> 
> Always have something, you don't want an overdose of nicotine to ruin your experience of that cigar.
> 
> Unless you enjoy that sort of thing =)


aint this the truth ... and trust me, when you learn once, you wont have to learn again!


----------



## ShaulWolf (Feb 5, 2007)

Be patient when lighting your cigar. Don't just pick up a torch and go to town on the foot, or you'll ruin the entire thing. Toast the foot, take it slow, make it a nice even burn, and then kick back and enjoy the cigar.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

inspect, freeze, quarantine all cigars before adding them into your storage device(s).
This comes from first hand experience. Never had a problem until today and found a dreaded B in a cigar. Glad I caught it.
This is what it looks like. A nice little round hole and baccy dust.....


----------



## Goodkat (Sep 3, 2010)

One thing I learned quickly is to pay attention to what you're drinking. The strength of the drink should somewhat match the strength of the cigar, you don't want to drink amaretto with a connecticut, or water with a double ligero. Also, certain drinks just don't go with certain cigars, if a cigar is tasting nasty, especially right after sipping your drink, try changing beverages.


----------



## thatguy (Jan 13, 2011)

never really saw a beetel hole. also never looked for one online but that is great to see.


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

And of course, whatever size humidor you think you will need, multiply theat by 10x.
Hell, just buy that cooler right now. You know you will need it.


----------



## bc8436 (Feb 12, 2011)

I've found that the most important thing with all things cigar-related. Whether it's the process of smoking, aging or seasoning a humidor, it's important to do things the right way. 

Also, skip the humidification dramas and just buy beads.


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

Shaz said:


> And of course, whatever size humidor you think you will need, multiply theat by 10x.
> Hell, just buy that cooler right now. You know you will need it.


 Already had this problem. lol To every body what are some common mistakes you see newb's do? Forgot to ask eairler but are there any good cigar books you would recommend ive been looking but the local Barnes and nobles has been out.


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

Reino said:


> inspect, freeze, quarantine all cigars before adding them into your storage device(s).
> This comes from first hand experience. Never had a problem until today and found a dreaded B in a cigar. Glad I caught it.
> This is what it looks like. A nice little round hole and baccy dust.....


 That looks like a nasty beetle hole bro. Not good.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Find cigars that you really love.

And always share them with friends.

Otherwise you will be cigar poor...


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

I hate to point out the obvious, but read the stickies in all the forums. There is so much information in each one a lot of your questions will be answere before your first post!


----------



## dragon (Apr 4, 2011)

Don't scorch the foot of the cigar when lighting. If your using a torch lighter hold it away from the foot and let the end of the flame lightly bake the tobacco.

Blow out the cigar on initial light and on re-lights or if your getting a bad taste.


And still my biggest problem. Don't smoke to fast.


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

fivespdcat said:


> I hate to point out the obvious, but read the stickies in all the forums. There is so much information in each one a lot of your questions will be answere before your first post!


 Ya but not as fun bro.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I do not consider myself a veteran smoker & still a newb so will sit this one out. :biggrin1:


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Good idea Dallas! The link in my signature is a great place to start! It was a thread I worked on here with other BOTLs that compiled a lot of the "big ideas" but things such as cutting, books, and palate developing were not addressed.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> I do not consider myself a veteran smoker & still a newb so will sit this one out. :biggrin1:


Someone is being modest! I would love to hear a pearl or 2! :amen:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

I know very little on my own, but a real gem I picked up from Cigary is gently lighting your cigar before cutting. It really seems to give the first two or three puffs a distinct, toasty flavor - more intense than if you cut first.

The downside is that if you're writing a review, you can't describe the quality and flavor of the prelight draw.

Worth the sacrifice in my opinion - I haven't enjoyed one prelight draw nearly as much as I've enjoyed _every_ postlight cut.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> I do not consider myself a veteran smoker & still a newb so will sit this one out. :biggrin1:





Zfog said:


> Someone is being modest! I would love to hear a pearl or 2! :amen:


I'm with Zee Foggy Roofer Man on this one.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Tritones said:


> I'm with Zee Foggy Roofer Man on this one.


Dammit guys, you know I hate being serious. A few little observations if I must.

When using a punch, wet the cap first & it will reduce the chance of damage.

Dont stress on RH so much when starting out. If they are smoking fine _to you_ then all is good with the world. There are a million threads on many forums referring to what is the "correct" RH and to be honest I think it is correct when _you_ are seriously enjoying your smokes. It can be fine tuned later in your journey if you want.

A Newbs :2 & :BS


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Tritones said:


> I know very little on my own, but a real gem I picked up from Cigary is gently lighting your cigar before cutting. It really seems to give the first two or three puffs a distinct, toasty flavor - more intense than if you cut first.
> 
> The downside is that if you're writing a review, you can't describe the quality and flavor of the prelight draw.
> 
> Worth the sacrifice in my opinion - I haven't enjoyed one prelight draw nearly as much as I've enjoyed _every_ postlight cut.


Thanks Mikey...there are subtle things that we can do to enhance the experience and everything I've read so far is pretty much on the mark. What FOG's tend to want to do is give up their experiences so that others may benefit from what they have learned...think of it as Cliffs Notes on a passion that has been around for centuries.

This can be an invaluable thread and something I wish was around when I took up this passion...I have learned tons of things from a lot of people on here and what advice I took has made this hobby so much more pleasurable. We are not here to "tell" anyone what is right or wrong but rather what we have learned so if you try it and don't like it skip on to the next piece of advice. From my 40 years of smoking cigars I can tell you that just about everything the members are saying here is accurate to a fault. As a "newbie" your tastes will change so what is not acceptable to you today may well be one of your favorites later. Cigars can be a very refined exercise...something that will relax your mind and help you see things differently from being able to relax and open your mind. They are meant to last more than a half hour ( except for the smaller vitolas ) so you can sit back, relax, sip your favorite libation and contemplate things that need answers so you can be successful in handling life and what it brings. Life is short...we tend to live so quickly that we forget to smell the (cigar roses) in life and cigars to me is a reminder to take life slowly...slow down and reset the mind.


----------



## Domino68 (Jul 17, 2010)

Cigary said:


> As a "newbie" your tastes will change so what is not acceptable to you today may well be one of your favorites later.


This is some good advice here! As a newb, your smoking palate WILL change. Some cigars that you don't like now may very well become enjoyable some time down the line and vice versa.

Also, give your cigars a chance to sit in the humidor. There are some real jewels out there that NEED the extra time to sit to be enjoyable, so don't discount a cigar that you did not enjoy just because you smoked it ROTT. Revisit it after let it sit sometime in your humidor.

My 2 cents.


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

Cigary said:


> Thanks Mikey...there are subtle things that we can do to enhance the experience and everything I've read so far is pretty much on the mark. What FOG's tend to want to do is give up their experiences so that others may benefit from what they have learned...think of it as Cliffs Notes on a passion that has been around for centuries.
> 
> This can be an invaluable thread and something I wish was around when I took up this passion...I have learned tons of things from a lot of people on here and what advice I took has made this hobby so much more pleasurable. We are not here to "tell" anyone what is right or wrong but rather what we have learned so if you try it and don't like it skip on to the next piece of advice. From my 40 years of smoking cigars I can tell you that just about everything the members are saying here is accurate to a fault. As a "newbie" your tastes will change so what is not acceptable to you today may well be one of your favorites later. Cigars can be a very refined exercise...something that will relax your mind and help you see things differently from being able to relax and open your mind. They are meant to last more than a half hour ( except for the smaller vitolas ) so you can sit back, relax, sip your favorite libation and contemplate things that need answers so you can be successful in handling life and what it brings. Life is short...we tend to live so quickly that we forget to smell the (cigar roses) in life and cigars to me is a reminder to take life slowly...slow down and reset the mind.


 Gary you have such a elegant way of putting things. You freaken rock bro. lol. In all seriousness you always have such great advice I would so like to sit and have a stogie or two with you and more then a few drinks and just listen to your cigar wisdom. I need you to talk to my wife and explain to her the reason we smoke cigars. that would be perfect.


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

donovanrichardson said:


> Good idea Dallas! The link in my signature is a great place to start! It was a thread I worked on here with other BOTLs that compiled a lot of the "big ideas" but things such as cutting, books, and palate developing were not addressed.


 Very cool Donovan just checked it out. You are another one that is full of alot of info. By chance can you recommend a good cigar book.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Habanolover said:


> Sample, sample, sample. Try anything and everything. Always start the cigar with an open mind. If you have a cigar and have seen lots of bad reviews on it just keep an open mind while smoking it. One man's trash is another man's treasure.
> 
> I would also suggest that you never judge a cigar based on one example. The cigar may be off, your palate may be off, or any number of things. Always give a cigar a second chance.


Also piggybacking on Habanolover's post.

Sample a lot of the same cigars in different sizes. I can't count (another story) the number of times I've tried a cigar in one size and didn't particularly care for it but fell in love with it in a different size.
A cigar might come in 7 different sizes but only one seems to be the magical one.

Other one, try and keep an open mind and try stuff for yourself several times before making a judgement. This can be for the cigars themselves or different types of techniques, beverages shared with a cigar, or about anything else.

Smoke what you like, like what you smoke! :biggrin1:


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

fishkilla said:


> Gary you have such a elegant way of putting things. You freaken rock bro. lol. In all seriousness you always have such great advice I would so like to sit and have a stogie or two with you and more then a few drinks and just listen to your cigar wisdom. I need you to talk to my wife and explain to her the reason we smoke cigars. that would be perfect.


Me too. When's the herf Cigary?


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

piperdown said:


> Also piggybacking on Habanolover's post.
> 
> Sample a lot of the same cigars in different sizes. I can't count (another story) the number of times I've tried a cigar in one size and didn't particularly care for it but fell in love with it in a different size.
> A cigar might come in 7 different sizes but only one seems to be the magical one.
> ...


No doubt Eric. A perfect example is the Oliva V. To me the only one worth smoking is the Lancero. The rest of the line is absolutely flavorless but the Lancero is firmly in my Top 10 non-Cuban smokes.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

One of the things I have recently started to enjoy is taking the same cigar in different sizes and comparing them. This is a great way to learn to pick up flavors. 

Also, "the chew" or literally chewing the smoke. It moves the smoke past your tung and especially to the back of your throat where the flavors can be picked up by your nose. 

finally. there is nothing wrong with a $2 smoke


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

It's better to give than receive!


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

It pays to invest in quality storage. It can be very aggravating dealing with a poor quality humidor. Just because it looks good doesn't mean a thing. A good cooler will perform better than a leaky seal on a "pretty" wood built box.
So, if you're going to buy that "pretty" furniture piece, do your research and don't skimp. 2 cents from an aging noob.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Habanolover said:


> No doubt Eric. A perfect example is the Oliva V. To me the only one worth smoking is the Lancero. The rest of the line is absolutely flavorless but the Lancero is firmly in my Top 10 non-Cuban smokes.


:tu The Lancero happens to be my favorite V also.


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> One of the things I have recently started to enjoy is taking the same cigar in different sizes and comparing them. This is a great way to learn to pick up flavors.
> 
> Also, "the chew" or literally chewing the smoke. It moves the smoke past your tung and especially to the back of your throat where the flavors can be picked up by your nose.
> 
> finally. there is nothing wrong with a $2 smoke


 Havent tried the chew before but will on the next smoke. we will see how it goes.


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

One large humidor is better than a bunch of smaller ones that you've acumulated over the years. The RH is easier to maintain and the cigars smoke better. If you have a number of small humis, get a cooler or whatever, and gift the small one with a few sticks in it to a noob. It may be just the push he needs to go sliding down the slope.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

If a cigar is bad toss it! I don't care if it was $1 or $20, a bad cigar is a bad cigar. 

When I was a brand new smoker I was dumbfounded that people tossed cigars that were bad, had a tight draw or just plain sucked, but as I smoked more I realized that I did not want to waste my time on a bad smoke, I toss it and move on.

And most importantly, smoke what you like, who cares if someone else thinks it's a Dog Rocket, if you like $2 cigars you should be happy as heck, think of all the money you are saving


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

fishkilla said:


> Gary you have such a elegant way of putting things. You freaken rock bro. lol. In all seriousness you always have such great advice I would so like to sit and have a stogie or two with you and more then a few drinks and just listen to your cigar wisdom. I need you to talk to my wife and explain to her the reason we smoke cigars. that would be perfect.


Lol,,,,I actually got my wife to listen to me about this subject and now she never bothers me anymore about having my cigars. She understands that anytime I can relax and whatever it takes to relax me ( notwithstanding some medications ) for me to indulge myself. She finds that I am easier to live with...I'm not as anxious and I tend to let her buy things more often :humble: and being able to relax is key to living longer.

There are some great brothers on here that I would love to spend a weekend with...sit back and have some great cigars and drinks...a chance to just hang out and pick some brains. Later on in the year I will post just this kind of thing for those who might be able to take a small cruise..a 3 or 4 night one that barely costs $200.



Shaz said:


> Me too. When's the herf Cigary?


See above...I herf my best when I'm rockin and rollin onboard cruise ships. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Cigary said:


> Later on in the year I will post just this kind of thing for those who might be able to take a small cruise..a 3 or 4 night one that barely costs $200.


I might be able to make it.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Tritones said:


> I might be able to make it.


We'll sort everything out as far as timing and stuff...it will be a date and time that will live in infamy and more stories for us to tell.:shocked:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Cigary said:


> We'll sort everything out as far as timing and stuff...it will be a date and time that will live in infamy and more stories for us to tell.:shocked:


If at all possible I would like this, I need house and dog sitters though. But what fun


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

SLOW DOWN!

However slowly you smoke, you can always smoke more slowly. This simple thing enhances pleasure immensely. If you can feel the slightest heat, an inch behind the cherry, you're smoking too fast.

Store your smokes at 65%. While not the perfect number for everything, it's not the wrong number for anything.

It's a luxury hobby. Don't scrimp on anything associated with it. If you can't afford a QUALITY humidor, don't buy one. Stick to tupperdores or coolers until you can.

Smoke nothing without a year's rest. Stock up enough cigars, such that you don't have to smoke anything that hasn't been sitting in your humidor for a year. This opens a whole new world.


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

Going along with Don's 65% rh recommendation. Buys some beads or silica kitty litter to control your rh. They are as simple and as steady as it gets for maintaining humidity levels.


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Smoke nothing without a year's rest. Stock up enough cigars, such that you don't have to smoke anything that hasn't been sitting in your humidor for a year. This opens a whole new world.


Very important perspective for a beginner, but difficult to implement when you're starting with nothing.

I suggest that, for each new blend, you acquire two or more. Smoke the first one after a month, and the next one after a year. Keep notes and compare.

I'm just finishing my first year, and I'm rapidly approaching the point where most of what I smoke will have a year or more of humidor time.


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> It's a luxury hobby. Don't scrimp on anything associated with it. If you can't afford a QUALITY humidor, don't buy one. Stick to tupperdores or coolers until you can.


Even if you can afford a quality humidor, I'd recommend sticking with tupperdors and coolerdors for at least your first year. They work amazingly well, and your ideas about storage will evolve significantly over time.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> SLOW DOWN!
> 
> However slowly you smoke, you can always smoke more slowly. This simple thing enhances pleasure immensely. If you can feel the slightest heat, an inch behind the cherry, you're smoking too fast. .


Oh - this is such amazingly good advice. I started out smoking slowly - in the sense that I waited around a minute between puffs. But once I started smoking lanceros, I discovered that smoking slowly also means drawing slowly when you do take a puff. Sucking the air through the cigar as slowly as I can has helped to bring out subtle flavors I was losing to the heat, even in larger RG vitolas.



Herf N Turf said:


> Smoke nothing without a year's rest. Stock up enough cigars, such that you don't have to smoke anything that hasn't been sitting in your humidor for a year. This opens a whole new world.


Getting close to a year on some of my first purchases. I'm really looking forward to starting that rotation.


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

Tritones said:


> ... once I started smoking lanceros, I discovered that smoking slowly also means drawing slowly when you do take a puff. Sucking the air through the cigar as slowly as I can has helped to bring out subtle flavors I was losing to the heat, even in larger RG vitolas.


To carry the same point one step further, I find that when I smoke narrow vitolas, I can't take as large a puff each time, or the stick will heat up and degrade. With a petit corona, I take less than half the volume that I would take with a robusto.

With a good stick, there's more than enough in the half-puff to be fully satisfying (at least to a heavy retrohaler like me).


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

aroma said:


> To carry the same point one step further, I find that when I smoke narrow vitolas, I can't take as large a puff each time, or the stick will heat up and degrade. With a petit corona, I take less than half the volume that I would take with a robusto.
> 
> With a good stick, there's more than enough in the half-puff to be fully satisfying (at least to a heavy retrohaler like me).


+1! Thanks!

I forgot to mention that. It's another thing I found out while experimenting with ways to keep lanceros from overheating.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Cigary said:


> We'll sort everything out as far as timing and stuff...it will be a date and time that will live in infamy and more stories for us to tell.:shocked:


If I could swing it with work and family, man, I'd be there!


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

B&M's and TAXES

Getting to know the people at your B&M is a great way to get in to the hobby. Like any hobby Cigar smoking has a culture and community to go with it, like this forum. 

Buying and getting to know the names of the people who work at your B&M can be very beneficial. If you call the person working at your B&M by there name they are much more likely to talk with you, give you one of there favorite cigars to try, invite you to lounge events, let you see the behind the counter selection (I'm not talking about CC but many B&M's save the HTF sticks for there regulars), and give you discounts.

The down side to this is taxes. Here in California there is a 33.333% cigar tax. Even though prices are still pretty close to online prices before tax, taxes hurt and add up quick. For Me this is the biggest advantage to buying cigars online(as long as there not coming from your home state). I still go and buy sticks at my B&M but will usually only buy singles. If I'm looking for a 5er or more I usually go online because the shipping is less than the tax.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Cigary said:


> Later on in the year I will post just this kind of thing for those who might be able to take a small cruise..a 3 or 4 night one that barely costs $200.


I would try to be there.


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

I'd add 

1) Do a little reading about what you are smoking before or while you smoke it. Read a summary of the size\shape, where its made, the filler, binder, and where the wrapper is from. Its much harder to learn to appreciate the differences in different lines from a mfr, different countries\regions, wrappers, etc. if you don't pause for a minute and take note of what you are smoking. 

2) Read a review or two before or while you smoke the cigar. Not to influence whether you like it or not, but to get a sense for the flavors, smoking characteristics, etc. that other people have experienced when they have smoked the same cigar. Sometimes you'll experience something completely different, but sometimes you'll read what someone else picked up on it will help hone you in on subtleties you could sense were there but couldn't quite put your finger on. I do this a lot after I'm about halfway through so I can form my own impressions first, and then see what others thought.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Ducrider said:


> I'd add
> 
> 1) Do a little reading about what you are smoking before or while you smoke it. Read a summary of the size\shape, where its made, the filler, binder, and where the wrapper is from. Its much harder to learn to appreciate the differences in different lines from a mfr, different countries\regions, wrappers, etc. if you don't pause for a minute and take note of what you are smoking.
> 
> 2) Read a review or two before or while you smoke the cigar. Not to influence whether you like it or not, but to get a sense for the flavors, smoking characteristics, etc. that other people have experienced when they have smoked the same cigar. Sometimes you'll experience something completely different, but sometimes you'll read what someone else picked up on it will help hone you in on subtleties you could sense were there but couldn't quite put your finger on. I do this a lot after I'm about halfway through so I can form my own impressions first, and then see what others thought.


Especially when "learning" to smoke and learning to distinguish flavors reading a review first can be very help full.

this also reminded me of something that hasn't been said yet keep a journal of your cigars

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...269988-anyone-keep-cigar-journal-dossier.html

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-do-you-keep-journal-notebook-etc-cigars.html

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...86484-does-anyone-keep-cigar-journal-log.html


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> One of the things I have recently started to enjoy is taking the same cigar in different sizes and comparing them. This is a great way to learn to pick up flavors.
> 
> Also, "the chew" or literally chewing the smoke. It moves the smoke past your tung and especially to the back of your throat where the flavors can be picked up by your nose.
> 
> finally. there is nothing wrong with a $2 smoke


+1 on the chewing... GREAT way to start extracting flavor when a puff isn't getting it all.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

If you are thinking about buying a 50 count humidor then go ahead and get a 300 count. If you are thinking about buying a 150 count go ahead and buy a cooler. Trust me on this one!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

piperdown said:


> If I could swing it with work and family, man, I'd be there!





CALIFORNIA KID said:


> I would try to be there.


I'll give plenty of time to see how things would pan out...sometimes the menfolk need a few days to unwind and reset...4 days isn't going to kill anything and trust me when you get back you will be a new man...isn't that what they really want anyway..esp. when you bring back little gifts for them along with a rejuvenated mindset?



Habanolover said:


> If you are thinking about buying a 50 count humidor then go ahead and get a 300 count. If you are thinking about buying a 150 count go ahead and buy a cooler. Trust me on this one!


Excellent advice here because you will be buying more so think bigger here cuz you're going to buy more anyway.


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Always give a cigar a second chance. Never give up on it. Sometimes when you've smoked a cigar you didn't like it wasnt the cigar but maybe the situation, drink, food you ate or any number of other things. So don't count them out after only one chance.

Find out what you like and don't judge a cigar by what others say about it. I've had some expensive cigars that people rave about that I hate and some pretty cheap ones I love that people thought were dog rockets. So don't worry about what others think and just have fun!!!!

The last thing is to pass on this love of cigars to all who are interested and help all those who ask!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## canadacigar (Feb 27, 2011)

There are some great brothers on here that I would love to spend a weekend with...sit back and have some great cigars and drinks...a chance to just hang out and pick some brains. Later on in the year I will post just this kind of thing for those who might be able to take a small cruise..a 3 or 4 night one that barely costs $200. 


Nice!! 200 for cruise, 1000 for cigars and booze on cruise!!! priceless!


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> If you are thinking about buying a 50 count humidor then go ahead and get a 300 count. If you are thinking about buying a 150 count go ahead and buy a cooler. Trust me on this one!


So so true....


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

canadacigar said:


> Nice!! 200 for cruise, 1000 for cigars and booze on cruise!!! priceless!


There are ways to get booze for cheap and you BYO cigars...so all we do is sit back and drink our own booze and smoke our own cigars and eat their food. Just a little slice of heaven on earth.:attention:


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

Cigary said:


> There are ways to get booze for cheap and you BYO cigars...so all we do is sit back and drink our own booze and smoke our own cigars and eat their food. Just a little slice of heaven on earth.:attention:


 You dont know how good that sounds. I have a million things right now that I would love to get away and not think about at all. I know I cant run from anything but maybe just need a break for a little bit. That would be sweet right now. Just lay around have some drinks, listen and tell stories and smoke as many cigars as I want. 3 or 4 days would rock!!!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

fishkilla said:


> You dont know how good that sounds. I have a million things right now that I would love to get away and not think about at all. I know I cant run from anything but maybe just need a break for a little bit. That would be sweet right now. Just lay around have some drinks, listen and tell stories and smoke as many cigars as I want. 3 or 4 days would rock!!!


Trust me....I've been there done that with the rat race...working around the clock and burning not only my candle but others. Nice thing about cruises is that they come in 2 days, 3, 4, 5, 6 and up. They are rejuvenating and it's like a whole system reset in your brain and you go back to work with a rocket up your keister.

The longest one I took was a 21 day cruise and felt like I had been to Nirvana and was ready to take on the world.

One of the best short cruises goes out of Miami/Ft. Lauderdale...4 nights and goes to Nassau, Private Island where it's all about the beach, food, drinks, clear water, cigars, sun tan lotion and bikinis so short they are illegal...and then Key West. Key West has a ton of cigar places and places to smoke...the whole area is a Cigar Smoking Zone....bars lined up...great food...Key Lime Pie. When I went last Oct I got a cabin to myself for $169 for 4 nights...seriously, you can't stay at Motel 6 for 2 nights and eat for that kind of coin. Celebrity is one of the few cruiselines that will let you book a cabin by yourself without getting hit for a Double Occupancy Fee. I'm going this Fall on a 4 nighter...probably either in Oct. or Nov. so if anyone is thinking....Cigars...Drinks....Food....Caribbean waters....Adventure...remember, what goes on in the Caribbean stays in the Caribbean.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Habanolover said:


> Sample, sample, sample. Try anything and everything. Always start the cigar with an open mind. If you have a cigar and have seen lots of bad reviews on it just keep an open mind while smoking it. One man's trash is another man's treasure.
> 
> I would also suggest that you never judge a cigar based on one example. The cigar may be off, your palate may be off, or any number of things. Always give a cigar a second chance.


Much like a certain Reyes stick! LOL


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

Can any one answer this for me cause this happened to me last night. Do you let your cigar burn out if you run out of time or do you put it out. I actually put it out last night but the other question is do you cut the ash off when you relight it or just go from there?


----------



## bc8436 (Feb 12, 2011)

fishkilla said:


> Can any one answer this for me cause this happened to me last night. Do you let your cigar burn out if you run out of time or do you put it out. I actually put it out last night but the other question is do you cut the ash off when you relight it or just go from there?


I like to allow the cigar die out naturally. Besides, putting it out creates really a really foul smell.

As for relight, I gently rub the cigar in the ashtray to get rid of the ashes before I relight. Obviously, if you're going to save the cigar for later it'd be a good idea to cut but I've never had success saving cigars.


----------



## pao444life (Mar 12, 2011)

this thread has been really helpful, thanks for all of the tips!


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Just keep smoking. That's all I got to say about that.


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

bc8436 said:


> I like to allow the cigar die out naturally. Besides, putting it out creates really a really foul smell.
> 
> As for relight, I gently rub the cigar in the ashtray to get rid of the ashes before I relight. Obviously, if you're going to save the cigar for later it'd be a good idea to cut but I've never had success saving cigars.


+1 on letting the cigar die gracefully. There's nothing worse than watching someone mash it out in an ashtray.

There is a technique for saving a stogie. 1st of all, I really don't recommend doing this, but sometimes you might have to. 1st I remove any ash on the end of the cigar. Then I purge out the tar and smoke by blowing through the cigar for a bit. I will also clip off the end. This can salvage a smoke somewhat. But I almost never, ever do it because it's never the same.


----------



## str8dog (Mar 30, 2011)

Don't ever put a half smoked stub back in your humi!!!


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

CeeGar said:


> It pays to invest in quality storage. It can be very aggravating dealing with a poor quality humidor. Just because it looks good doesn't mean a thing. A good cooler will perform better than a leaky seal on a "pretty" wood built box.
> So, if you're going to buy that "pretty" furniture piece, do your research and don't skimp. 2 cents from an aging noob.


Some really great posts on this thread! This one, in particular, resonated with me. Please, please avoid the headaches many of us, including me, have had with crappy $30 humidors!!!! Skip the humidor phase and go straight to Tupperware or Coolers, as long as you don't care about pretty furniture to store your cigars. A year from now, you will see why. Of course, a custom humidor will work great, but most of us want something simpler. Learn from the mistakes of others!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Herf N Turf said:


> *SLOW DOWN!*
> 
> However slowly you smoke, you can always smoke more slowly. This simple thing enhances pleasure immensely. *If you can feel the slightest heat, an inch behind the cherry, you're smoking too fast.*
> *
> ...


Don you took the words right out me mouth! My opinions as well--well done!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

well.....this isn't advice(that'll be soon), but it is a suggestion to the admins/gorillas....this thread will be of value to new cigar smokers, so why not make this a Sticky?

ok..on to the advice:

Before you light your cigar: after you clip/punch/bite the cap, take a few draws from the unlit cigar. you will get some flavor from the draw and will give you an idea of what the stogie will taste like after you light. it will also tell you if the cigar has a tight draw or not.

lighting your cigar: don't put the flame directly to the foot of the cigar and just start puffing. hold the cigar just above the flame and let it toast the foot completely. this will help to give your cigar a more even burn. this works best if you have a nice cigar lighter or a long wooden match.

drawing on yer cigar: cigars are like fine wines and liquor; you get way more flavor from them by taking your time and gently sipping/drawing instead of gulping. this will help develop your palate as well as help you to leisurely enjoy your smoke, making it a better experience.

sample,sample,sample: if you have a B&M nearby, buy single sticks of different shade wrappers and brands and countries of origin. or just go to the multitude of cigar sites on the Web and order sampler packs. doing this will help you learn about the different personalities of cigars from different makers and countries. your knowledge of your own preferences will expand dramatically and will make your next trip down the slope easier.
and as long as your sampling...when you find cigars you like, then you can sample the different lengths and sizes of that particular brand. you'll discover whether you prefer a short but thick robusto, a long but thinner panatela or lancero or those long monster jawbreakers....they all taste and smoke different, so try 'em in different vitolas.

read reviews with discernment: sure, having someone's opinion about a cigar you have or haven't tried is fine, but as long as you keep in mind that we are all unique and what you perceive from a cigar and what someone else perceives are both totally right, you'll trust and respect your own opinion completely. just cuz you hate a cigar that someone else loves loves doesn't make you right or them wrong, and vice versa. it makes you both right...respect the uniqueness of everyone and you'll respect your own uniqueness more.

share your discoveries with others: what fun is it to learn something new and not share it with others?.....it's why we're all here...we all have a passion/obsession/mania for this leaf and sharing with the brothers and sisters enhances the experience.

"if there's no smoking in Heaven, then I'll see you all in Hell":smoke2::smoke2::smoke2:


----------



## Kook (Apr 20, 2010)

The biggest one I learned as I went on is buy two or three singles instead of 5pks for something new. Its never fun to be stuck with 4 more of something that you hate. That being said, you never know when you're going so get a dud to give a second one a try.


----------



## apoplectic (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm not exactly a veteran, but I'll throw a few out there.

Never put yourself in a situation where it would be possible to drop your cigar. Sit down, relax and enjoy that sucker.

If you choose not to follow my first bit of advice and you do drop it, do not try to catch it, I'm currently healing a burn on the palm of my right hand. It may seem like common sense, but you'd be surprised to see how quickly reactions can kick in.

This one may also seem like common sense, but never EVER drink soda while smoking. It tastes horrible (looking back on that one I should have figured as much), also the carbonic acid in the soda reacts with the chemicals smoking a cigar leaves in you mouth, and it makes you feel like you've taken a mouthful of birdshot.

Lastly, there is nothing wrong with smoking some cheapo's.


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

Great advice Pete and well said brother. keep them coming.


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

apoplectic said:


> I'm not exactly a veteran, but I'll throw a few out there.
> 
> Never put yourself in a situation where it would be possible to drop your cigar. Sit down, relax and enjoy that sucker.
> 
> ...


 Now thats just plain funny. :smile:. I can totally see myself doing the same thing and sorry to laugh at your pain. The trouble I have is just like you said, no matter how hard I try to make time to relax and sit and enjoy a cigar I cant it seems for some reason. I think the problem is that I dont like to smoke in front my kids so I am constantly keeping an eye out for them or trying to enjoy one after they are sleeping. LOL. But I will figure this out.


----------



## apoplectic (Jun 3, 2010)

fishkilla said:


> Now thats just plain funny. :smile:. I can totally see myself doing the same thing and sorry to laugh at your pain. The trouble I have is just like you said, no matter how hard I try to make time to relax and sit and enjoy a cigar I cant it seems for some reason. I think the problem is that I dont like to smoke in front my kids so I am constantly keeping an eye out for them or trying to enjoy one after they are sleeping. LOL. But I will figure this out.


Lol, don't worry about it man, I'll be able to laugh as well once I am able to write again without wincing.:target:

Try taking an hour lunch break and hitting a B&m nearby if there is one? Although I suppose having to buy one every time you visit would get old pretty quick.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

fishkilla said:


> Can any one answer this for me cause this happened to me last night. Do you let your cigar burn out if you run out of time or do you put it out. I actually put it out last night but the other question is do you cut the ash off when you relight it or just go from there?


I never put out a cigar.I just let it go out naturally,and if there's a long ash when I return I just tap it off and just relight. I also purge after the cherry goes red by blowing gently out the cigar a couple of times and then resume smoking as normal.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

str8dog said:


> Don't ever put a half smoked stub back in your humi!!!


that's a good one,too...commit that one to memory, new smokers.

naturally going off tangent,I'd like to say something about full-flavor/full strength..they are NOT the same thing..full strength means that the cigar could have enough nicotine in it to down an adult rhinoceros..full flavor simply means that when you take a draw on yer smoke it has lots of flavor to it....there are lots of full-flavored cigars that don't pack a whallop in the nicotine department, so don't associate mild or medium strength cigars with little flavor to them
but,it still doesn't hurt to eat a little something before you have a cigar.


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

Someone might find this usefull-

If you're smoking a particularly stout stick, and find the nicotine really getting to you, stop smoking and put some sugar in your mouth and let it dissolve on your tongue. the sugar will help counteract the nicotine in your bloodstream and will relieve the sickness.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

okay...this tidbit isn't about cigar smoking per se, but it will become a crucial part of your cigar-buying routine...the dreaded cigar auction sites(scary music playing in the background)

if you haven't started already, you will eventually gravitate toward sites like Cigarbid and cigarauctioneer.com..both great sites with great opportunities to build up yer respectives stashes..as long as you do it right..here are some hopefully helpful guidelines which will make the trip down the slope less bumpy:

1: Never ever ever EVER make a bid on cigars that is more than the suggested retail price at the respective sister retail website...Cigarbid is part of CigarsInternational...cigarauctioneer.com is part of Famous Smoke Shop....if you're at one of the auction sites and you see a cigar you want to bid on, open a new tab on your browser and go to the regular site and check on the everyday price, and then place a lower bid. if some genius places a bid on the same cigar at a higher price than the MSRP, and you really want those smokes, just buy them at the retail site or wait until they come up for bid again......bidding wars happen all the time on these sites and they drive me insane...the slope is bad enough, but going down it in a jet-fueled rocket car is just nuts.
2. Focus on buying 5-packs and samplers at first.unless, of course, you've found a cigar you totally love, then scoring a box for cheap always makes you feel like a genius .....but, like in guideline 1..always check the retail site and see what the price is..hell, it might even be on sale..it does happen.
3. don't just bid on one item.....the auction sites tend to group winning bids into one package and send it that way, so getting more than one winning bid in a single package saves you a ton of coin in shipping costs.

and probably the most important guideline:
4. if you're bidding on something and you see that ouirknotamuzd is the high bidder...don't even THINK about outbidding me because I will put you down like a rabid dogound:

I hope this helps you on your journey down the slope:rockon:


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Great advice!
Thank you


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Might have been answered but when do you ash?I smoked one that I let go and it burned down a ways and the ash fell on me. So the last one I had it took me about an hour to smoke.20 min in I went ahead and ashed, and from that point on it burned kind of funny. How do you know when to ash? Or does it not matter?


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm a newbie but one thing I should have done was buy a larger humi when starting out


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

Sherlockholms said:


> Might have been answered but when do you ash?I smoked one that I let go and it burned down a ways and the ash fell on me. So the last one I had it took me about an hour to smoke.20 min in I went ahead and ashed, and from that point on it burned kind of funny. How do you know when to ash? Or does it not matter?


When to ash will greatly depend on the cigar and how firm the ash is. Nobody likes a pile of ash in your lap, especially in the summer when you're wearing shorts. Leaving some ash on your cigar supposedly cools down the draw and helps prevent overheating.

Since we're on topic, story has it that a famous defence lawyer, back in the day when you could smoke in courthouses, mezmerized the jury so much with the long ash on his cigar. They couldn't take their eyes off the long ash in anticipation of it dropping as he waved his cigar around when he interviewed his clients. Somehow he used this to his advantage.

What he did was straighten out a paperclip and put it through the length of the cigar. This would help keep the ash from breaking off and would grow to an increadible length.
Not sure if it's true, but a good story in any case.


----------



## maxwell62 (Sep 12, 2010)

well.....this isn't advice(that'll be soon), but it is a suggestion to the admins/gorillas....this thread will be of value to new cigar smokers, so why not make this a Sticky?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Wot he (ouirknotamuzd)...c'mon MODS..do this, please.:biggrin1:


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

Shaz said:


> When to ash will greatly depend on the cigar and how firm the ash is. Nobody likes a pile of ash in your lap, especially in the summer when you're wearing shorts. Leaving some ash on your cigar supposedly cools down the draw and helps prevent overheating.
> 
> Since we're on topic, story has it that a famous defence lawyer, back in the day when you could smoke in courthouses, mezmerized the jury so much with the long ash on his cigar. They couldn't take their eyes off the long ash in anticipation of it dropping as he waved his cigar around when he interviewed his clients. Somehow he used this to his advantage.
> 
> ...


Shaz you always have some good stories and great advice thanks brother.


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

fishkilla said:


> Shaz you always have some good stories and great advice thanks brother.


Very nice of you to say Dallas.
It wasn't that long ago I was looking for info and some knowlege. In a short time you will be passing on the info you gleened of here, just like me.:smoke:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Sherlockholms said:


> Might have been answered but when do you ash?I smoked one that I let go and it burned down a ways and the ash fell on me. So the last one I had it took me about an hour to smoke.20 min in I went ahead and ashed, and from that point on it burned kind of funny. How do you know when to ash? Or does it not matter?


after a while, if the ash from yer smoke start to flake, that could be an indicator that it won't stay on much longer....sometimes when I'm smoking and the ash starts getting a bit long, I'll give the cigar a gentle tap and if the ash knocks off easily I'll ash more often, but sometimes I'm in an odd mood and I'll just let the ash fall off naturally just to see how long it can get....sure, the ash falls on my pants, but that's why we have washing machines:laugh:


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

I have had infused sticks by them selves in a smaller humidor that I have and now almost out of them. but my question is now if I wanted to store some other cigars in there does it need to be wiped down or just left sitting for a while before I put the other ones in it? Or can it only be used for infused cigars now?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Shaz said:


> When to ash will greatly depend on the cigar and how firm the ash is. Nobody likes a pile of ash in your lap, especially in the summer when you're wearing shorts. Leaving some ash on your cigar supposedly cools down the draw and helps prevent overheating.
> 
> Since we're on topic, story has it that a famous defence lawyer, back in the day when you could smoke in courthouses, mezmerized the jury so much with the long ash on his cigar. They couldn't take their eyes off the long ash in anticipation of it dropping as he waved his cigar around when he interviewed his clients. Somehow he used this to his advantage.
> 
> ...


This was supposed to be about Clarence Darrow but there's still no solid evidence that any lawyer really did this...
_Cigar Aficionado_ magazine quotes federal judge Loren Smith as saying he once slipped a straightened-out paper clip into an eight-inch stogie, which he then calmly smoked in a white-carpeted meeting room, declining an ashtray until he had seven inches of ash.

I may have to try this one day and take photos.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cigary said:


> This was supposed to be about Clarence Darrow but there's still no solid evidence that any lawyer really did this...
> _Cigar Aficionado_ magazine quotes federal judge Loren Smith as saying he once slipped a straightened-out paper clip into an eight-inch stogie, which he then calmly smoked in a white-carpeted meeting room, declining an ashtray until he had seven inches of ash.
> 
> I may have to try this one day and take photos.


I always thought this to be a urban legend like razor blades in apples!:rant:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

dont consider myself a vet. but not a newb either. so i will atleast add a little, dont know what all has been said, its too much for me to read right now. lol. so this may be a repeat...


first, if you dont like a cigar, try at least 2-4 more of it before making truly marking it off your list.

also, i find that wetting the cap helps when cutting. more so when the stick is a little dryer then it should be.

let them rest. that dnot mean a day or two.. a few months minimum... however, when buying a box, i like to smoke one in the first week or so just for referance for when i smake another in a few months. 

price dont equal quality. but it doesnt mean it cant.

what you pair a cigar with can make a difference, sometimes a cigar is just better with the right beverage.

dont smoke it just because you started it. i dont care if its a $30, if your not enjoying it, whats the point? however, smoke AT LEAST half first, to make sure it dont get better (not sure if this makes sense outside my head)

stay away from glass tops. dont seal worth a crap.

a $10 tupperador is better then a cheap $50 humidor. just not as nice on the desk (but the tupperador in the humidor if the looks mean that much to you)

listen to those that are vets, they know what there talking about.....most of the time. lol.
be careful when getting recommendations from your local B&M. they may be trying to help, or they may be willing to sucker you into buying a particular stick.

read reviews of a stick before smoking it, and then again while smoking it, it will help you identify those flavors your tasting.

smoke nice and slow, not only does the experiance last longer, but the flavors are better when its a slow smoke. just becareful not to let it go out.

last but not least, enjoy it. thats what its all about, relaxing, slowing down, and taking a moment for yourself.


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

Cigary said:


> This was supposed to be about Clarence Darrow but there's still no solid evidence that any lawyer really did this...
> _Cigar Aficionado_ magazine quotes federal judge Loren Smith as saying he once slipped a straightened-out paper clip into an eight-inch stogie, which he then calmly smoked in a white-carpeted meeting room, declining an ashtray until he had seven inches of ash.
> 
> I may have to try this one day and take photos.


I'm going to have to try this too.


----------



## ChrisD (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow, thanks for all the advice!


----------



## SexySlayer (Apr 11, 2011)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> One of the things I have recently started to enjoy is taking the same cigar in different sizes and comparing them. This is a great way to learn to pick up flavors.
> 
> Also, "the chew" or literally chewing the smoke. It moves the smoke past your tung and especially to the back of your throat where the flavors can be picked up by your nose.
> 
> finally. there is nothing wrong with a $2 smoke


I tried "chewing" the other night with the CAO cherrybomb I really got the flavors of vanilla that are somewhat subtle and I have every size of the cherry bomb. I'm looking forward to trying more full bodied cigars next


----------



## SexySlayer (Apr 11, 2011)

also exhaling a little out your nose, that was a whole new taste expierance


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I have enjoyed reading the past 6+ pages of suggestions. Great stuff here. Here is my 2 cents (not that I am a "veteran" or anything):

A vaccuum seal between your lips and the cigar is not required. Take it easy and slow. Relax. Draw slowly. Practice retrohaling towards the end of your exhale, its just easily and less painful at first. Chewing is good but dont always do it. Mix it up. Same with the retrohale. Moving the cigar to different points in your mouth will bring out different flavors. Play around with it.

Oh, and enjoy your smoke when your not in a time crunch. Indulge when you have a couple hours to "veg".


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

Katherine I tried chewing the other night after I read the post also. It was good a little odd at the beginning but enjoyed the cigar even more.


----------



## HectorL (Oct 20, 2010)

Great thread, I come back and learn something new everytime...


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

Here's my $.02: Beginning to end.

*Create a reasonable budget*. It is very difficult to spend time on this forum and look at the pictures of some members massive collection and not want to try them all. How much can you reasonably afford each month? Stick to it. It's fun to splurge, but this is an expensive hobby.
*Samples*. If you spend time here, you are already getting an idea of what you would like to try. Find a well priced sampler that includes what you've had your eye on. This will help you to identify what you like.
*Storage* rH is important. Temperature even more so. Buy some beads, and keep your stash somewhere with a consistent temperature. I keep mine in my wife's wine fridge now as I have a 100 count humi with 5% utilized. She only stores red wine, so the temp is around 62-64. I keep 2lbs of 65% beads in that small humi, so I never, ever, ever am concerned about rH. You don't need a wine cellar, just somewhere with consistent temp.
*Choices* After the first couple of months, you will begin to identify what you like. Don't stock up on those yet. Your tastes are going to change. When you do figure it out buy a box. Then when you go to a B&M buy a single of something new. It keeps the hobby from stagnating by providing variety, but not blowing your budget on something that sucks.
*Puff* Play the games, join the passes, MaWs, PiFs, have fun. This place can be much more than a resource for knowledge. It can be a community of fellowship. Also a good way to experience cigars/tobacco that you haven't considered before, and to give someone else that same opportunity. Make friends but avoid cliques, it's just as lame as in RL.
*Prelight* Admire the cigar. What does it look like? How expert is the craftsmanship? What grade of wrapper was used? Write it down in your journal. I always "wash" my cigars now if I have the chance. I certainly did not come up with the idea, but I tried it as a suggestion from here, and now it is my routine. Before cutting I hold the cigar cap up under clean running water for 5 seconds or so, only wetting the wrapper. I then pat it dry and let it sit for 2-3 minutes. In my mind, it makes the wrapper more elastic, and it cuts much more smoothly and I rarely have wrapper issues while smoking. Cut away. Try the different methods of cutting. I prefer a V-cut on everything (except torpedoes, of course).
*Lighting* Toast the foot. Give it a nice char. Then put the cigar to your lips and light, keeping the flame still at 45 degrees and rotating the cigar for an even light. Give it a little puff. The cigar should flame up on its own accord.
*Smoking* Enjoy it. Always have something to drink. I prefer brown liquor with mine, but I'll have a dark beer sometimes. You may not drink alcohol, but avoid citrus. Root Beer, Cream Soda, any pop for that matter. Mineral Water is one of my favorites too. (Just remembered that. Going to buy a 6-Pack of Perrier today, yum!) Take notes if you'd like, read a book, hit some golf balls, paint a painting, play chess, chat with your friends. The cigar can be the focal point, or a supplement to your good time.
*Finishing* Let the nub die on its own. No reason to burn your fingers and make a mess snubbing. Also, cigar ash and the nub help to make good mulch. Put it in the mulch pile.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

+1 on the retrohaling, dont know how i forgot to mention that. that is one of my favorite parts of cigar smoking. some cigars dont do well with it, but others are make 10 times better. like the CSM5, just a decent smoke if you dont retrohale, but if you do, its my favorite cigar. period.


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

Very cool Jon. Thanks for all the info. Im sure alot of guys will keep it in mind.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for the great advice!!!


----------



## xobrian (Mar 29, 2011)

Great advice in this thread, thank you!


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

Thank one more time for the share. Puff and the members here are just the "best".


----------



## Zeke (Nov 17, 2010)

This isn't a "mechanics" slice of advice, nor is it inherently politically correct, but I find it occasionally important -- even after years of being a cigar hound -- to remind myself that (like a woman) the point is for ME to appreciate: not wonder whether the next guy notices my cigar band, any superfluous curves, or how much it cost.

1. Smoke what YOU like.
2. It needn't be expensive.
3. Don't get all hung up if your tastes change.
4. Over time, your tastes WILL change.

They key to ALL of this cigar stuff is "fun." Anything that detracts attention from fun is only metering potential joy.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Zeke said:


> This isn't a "mechanics" slice of advice, nor is it inherently politically correct, but I find it occasionally important -- even after years of being a cigar hound -- to remind myself that (like a woman) the point is for ME to appreciate: not wonder whether the next guy notices my cigar band, any superfluous curves, or how much it cost.
> 
> 1. Smoke what YOU like.
> 2. It needn't be expensive.
> ...


nicely put, Zeke....the only non-subjective aspect of cigars smoking we all universally share is "Why?" and the answer is the same for each and every one of us...."because I LIKE it":smoke::smoke::smoke:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Tons of advice!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Just read the entire thread. It has opened my eyes to this affliction that we all have. Excellent thread!!


----------



## JoeBentley (Apr 29, 2011)

Empty your ashtray routinely. I love the smell of cigars and the smell of cigar smoke and even I have to admit an ashtray full of day old ash and butts smells like death.


----------



## SexySlayer (Apr 11, 2011)

As a noob this thread was extremely helpful, and wanted to give it a bump.


----------



## jerseybeemer (Sep 3, 2010)

Awesome thread, thanks to all the vets. Something I've been wondering regarding aging sticks in the humidor. Aren't they in a humidor before I get them? Why do they taste better after sitting in my humidor for a while?


----------



## hercload (May 23, 2011)

Great stuff guys! This noob has learned alot. Keep it up.


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

jerseybeemer said:


> Awesome thread, thanks to all the vets. Something I've been wondering regarding aging sticks in the humidor. Aren't they in a humidor before I get them? Why do they taste better after sitting in my humidor for a while?


Why is resting cigars home different?

Ammonia and the Un-rested Cigar


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

So who do I need to talk to to get the name of the thread i started changed?


to " Why is resting cigars at home different?"


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

snagstangl said:


> So who do I need to talk to to get the name of the thread i started changed?
> 
> to " Why is resting cigars at home different?"


any moderator.


----------



## jerseybeemer (Sep 3, 2010)

aroma said:


> Why is resting cigars home different?
> 
> Ammonia and the Un-rested Cigar


Thank you...now to figure out how to handle a humi full of 1-3 wk old cigars and nothing aged...


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

jerseybeemer said:


> Thank you...now to figure out how to handle a humi full of 1-3 wk old cigars and nothing aged...


Easy. Let them sit & buy some others to smoke in the meantime while you enjoy your journey. :hippie:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

jerseybeemer said:


> Thank you...now to figure out how to handle a humi full of 1-3 wk old cigars and nothing aged...


The oldest stick I own is just barely 4 months old. Can't seem to get ahead. Thank the dogs for the sampler specials. At least there is variety!


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

:bump:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Don't get too caught up in the chase for various HTF premiums. There are some great ones, but there are plenty of amazing regular production sticks that are just as good!

Do blind tastings. I'm going to have my wife pick cigars for me and smoke them blind, so I'm not biased by a label or a brand as I work my way through some of the amazing sticks I've been gifted.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Smoke what you like; don't criticize others for what they smoke. Many people enjoy White Owls and that is ok.
Don't smoke while running a snow blower, it does not work out too well…


----------



## aaron72 (Jul 14, 2011)

ca21455 said:


> Smoke what you like; don't criticize others for what they smoke. Many people enjoy White Owls and that is ok.
> Don't smoke while running a snow blower, it does not work out too well&#8230;


Gotta put raincoats on those sticks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

Tijuana Room Cigar Review - How to Find and Cut Your Cigar - YouTube

Everything you need to know


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Pale Horse said:


> Tijuana Room Cigar Review - How to Find and Cut Your Cigar - YouTube
> 
> Everything you need to know


Halarious.


----------

